# Dropsy and fin rot



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a sad little guppy who just always seems to have new problems. 

Today, I noticed he has dropsy and fin rot.. yay :/

I put him in a jar ( I know its so terrible) If someone tells me its ok for him to be in the community tank I will put him back, but I don't want him to get the other fish sick. Tell me if hes contagious!

I am treating him with kanaplex in his jar

Please help!

Can someone tell me what to do?
Because what I am doing now it totally wrong I know!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Are you 100% sure it's dropsy?*

How are you measuring the *KanaPlex?

What size is your community?
Is the guppy behaving normally?
What size is your jar?

When my mauled guppy was nearly torn to pieces he should have been isolated IMMEDIATELY. I put him in a breeder cage with another female guppy and she devoured the rest of his tattered fins. He's growing them back slowly, but he's not getting released back into the tank until his tail fin grows another 1/4". 

He doesn't swim too well right now, but he loves to eat. 


*


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

oops! I put him in a jar with a bit of kanaplex and then I put him back in the tank and I put I bit of kanaplex in the tank in case it was fish tb and now hes fine!


----------

